# abdominal strain/pull/tear



## ryannorthcott

Hey guys, first post in the slam section but i didn't really take just one hard slam, more like a bunch of little ones. last friday i was out riding the full day plus night riding (9 AM to 9 PM with about an hour of break time) and i think i strained the muscles in my abs. i have been pushing really hard to get better at 360s and backside 180s with grabs so i fell a LOT. i didn't really have any super hard crashes, but i pick myself up on the heel edge so it's almost like a sit up every time i get back up. after the day was done i felt pretty good, but the next day i found it pretty hard to get out of bed because my ab muscles hurt. 

the pain when sitting up from a horizontal position continued and then today i went riding again. everything was all good and i felt great but then i washed out goin pretty fast and instinctively tried to bring my board up to slide on my back. unfortunately my board would not come up and i felt a shooting pain in my ab muscles on the right side. this persisted for the rest of the day. i took some tylenol at lunch and it improved the pain slightly but every time i fell i could barely get back up without destroying my abs.

so what i would like to know is what you guys think i've done to myself. i don't think it's as bad as a tear but i don't know much about this type of injury. i think there is a higher likelihood i pulled the muscles but i'm not really sure. they don't hurt now that i'm home unless i am trying to get out of bed, in which case i roll myself over and get up that way cause the pain is pretty bad.

thanks for reading my long post, i'd love some feedback.


----------



## shifty00

Take a knee and drink water.


----------



## Snowbirdtt

ryannorthcott said:


> Hey guys, first post in the slam section but i didn't really take just one hard slam, more like a bunch of little ones. last friday i was out riding the full day plus night riding (9 AM to 9 PM with about an hour of break time) and i think i strained the muscles in my abs. i have been pushing really hard to get better at 360s and backside 180s with grabs so i fell a LOT. i didn't really have any super hard crashes, but i pick myself up on the heel edge so it's almost like a sit up every time i get back up. after the day was done i felt pretty good, but the next day i found it pretty hard to get out of bed because my ab muscles hurt.
> 
> the pain when sitting up from a horizontal position continued and then today i went riding again. everything was all good and i felt great but then i washed out goin pretty fast and instinctively tried to bring my board up to slide on my back. unfortunately my board would not come up and i felt a shooting pain in my ab muscles on the right side. this persisted for the rest of the day. i took some tylenol at lunch and it improved the pain slightly but every time i fell i could barely get back up without destroying my abs.
> 
> so what i would like to know is what you guys think i've done to myself. i don't think it's as bad as a tear but i don't know much about this type of injury. i think there is a higher likelihood i pulled the muscles but i'm not really sure. they don't hurt now that i'm home unless i am trying to get out of bed, in which case i roll myself over and get up that way cause the pain is pretty bad.
> 
> thanks for reading my long post, i'd love some feedback.


I kinda did so,thing like this when I was learning how to do backflips. All the muscles in my abs hurt whenever I tried to get up from lying down or stuff like that. For me it personally goes away in afew days and feels better but hurts so much as it's happening. Went to th doctors once and he says I Personally was ok. I suggest you get it check out just in case as well

Hope it's nothing serious bro, best of luck


----------



## Nefarious

It's pretty difficult to do serious ab damage. As part of your core, they're used day in and day out. I'd guess you just tweaked your midsection. Give it a week or two. I've done some damage to my abs in the gym before and it took 2-3 weeks before I felt 100% again. It'll hurt really bad for the next week, then you should notice it getting better. Take it easy and all should be well. Feel better bro.


----------



## ryannorthcott

thanks for the responses. i figured it would be something to just wait out, hopefully i'll be good to go next weekend.


----------



## Nefarious

As much as it may hurt to do it, I'd recommend doing stretches 3-4 times a day. While standing, bend each direction to the extent of your ability and hold it. Bob up and down on the max stretch you can do to help your flexability. If it's blinding agony when you try, obviously don't hurt yourself more.


----------



## Cobra

I'd say stretch properly BEFORE and after shredding. Seems like its whatever thing to do, but it helps like no tomorrow.


----------

